# Topics > AI in car and transport >  Apollo open autonomous driving platform, Baidu, Inc., Beijing, China

## Airicist

Developer - Baidu, Inc.

apollo.auto

Apolong, self-driving bus

----------


## Airicist

Article "Baidu’s Self-Driving Car Takes On Beijing Traffic"
China’s leading search company is developing a self-driving car with BMW.

by Will Knight
December 9, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Baidu's Robot Car Marks Self-Driving Milestone in Beijing"

by Jeremy Hsu
December 14, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Baidu is making its self-driving car platform freely available to the automotive industry"

by Jon Russell
April 18, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Baidu teams up with Bosch and Continental on self-driving tech"

by Darrell Etherington
June 1, 2017

----------


## Airicist

"Baidu Says More Than 50 Partners Joined Apollo Open Autonomous Driving Project"

RTTNews
July 4, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Project Apollo

Published on Jul 4, 2017




> AutonomouStuff is proud to be a part of the founding group of ecosystem partners for Baidu's Apollo project!


AutonomouStuff, LLC

----------


## Airicist

Driverless cars running on Baidu’s Apollo self-driving platform

Published on Jul 6, 2017




> AutonomouStuff, a U.S.-based autonomous system components supplier, showcased two driverless vehicles completing circuits around a short track near the conference venue of Baidu Create 2017 on July 5, 2017 that use driverless car technology of Apollo 1.0. The two cars took only three days to set up using code and capabilities provided by the Apollo open platform. 
> 
> Baidu announced at Baidu Create 2017 that more than 50 partners have joined the Apollo open autonomous driving project, forming one of the largest and most diverse autonomous driving ecosystems to accelerate the development and adoption of autonomous driving. Members of the Apollo alliance are from a wide range of sectors, essential for the realization of driver-less cars, including Ford, Daimler, Bosch, NVIDIA, TomTom, and others.
> 
> One of the biggest challenges to developing a robust autonomous driving system is having sufficient data to iterate the software and train the AI models. Apollo’s simulation tools and services provide a key solution that is backed by vast amounts of actual autonomous driving scene data, which enables developers to accelerate software iteration and ultimately shorten the development cycle.

----------


## Airicist

Platform/software showcase

Published on Jul 27, 2016




> AutonomouStuff attended the Autonomous Vehicles Symposium in San Francisco from July 19th to the 21st. We had our Automated Research Development Platform there for demos of our Software applications.

----------


## Airicist

Baidu Create 2017

Published on Jul 7, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Baidu’s self-driving tech plans revealed"

by Frank Tobe
July 9, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Baidu's Apollo Autonomous Fleet Debuts in New Xiongan "AI City"

Published on Dec 20, 2017




> Baidu's fleet of Apollo autonomous vehicles was debuted in the Chinese city of Xiongan this week as a part of a larger strategic collaboration between Baidu & the local government to develop an efficient, environmentally-friendly and convenient "AI City" as a benchmark for smart cities of the future.

----------


## Airicist

An Apollo Autonomous Test Drive in Xiongan "AI City“

Published on Dec 21, 2017




> Baidu's fleet of Apollo autonomous vehicles was debuted in the Chinese city of Xiongan this week as a part of a larger strategic collaboration between Baidu & the local government to develop the new economic zone into a smart city through deepening cooperation in intelligent transport, and the application of conversational AI and cloud computing infrastructure. Xiongan New Area will be developed into an “AI City”, which will become a new model for smart cities in the future.

----------


## Airicist

Apollo 2.0

Published on Jan 8, 2018




> A vehicle running Apollo 2.0 completes a 3.8 mile loop at night and in light rain autonomously in Sunnyvale, California. Apollo is the open autonomous driving platform by Baidu, which enables partners to develop their own autonomous driving systems.

----------


## Airicist

Apollo 2.0 - AutonomouStuff upgrades to Baidu's Apollo 2.0 in one week

Published on Jan 8, 2018




> AutonomouStuff, a U.S. startup supplying autonomous system components, used Apollo 1.0 to create waypoint autonomous vehicles last July and upgraded the vehicles to Apollo 2.0 within one week, enabling daytime and nighttime driving on simple urban roads, fully demonstrating the flexibility and usability of Apollo 2.0.

----------


## Airicist

Baidu's DuerOS for Apollo

Published on Jan 16, 2018




> DuerOS puts intelligence in everything - even your car! DuerOS for Apollo brings conversational #AI to the in-car experience - allowing for a seamless integration of your smart devices to make life more convenient no matter where you're going!

----------


## Airicist

Baidu issued first-ever autonomous driving road test licenses in Beijing

Published on Apr 10, 2018




> On March 22, Baidu was issued the first-ever licenses for #AutonomousDriving road testing in Beijing! Check out a recap of the launch ceremony and the Apollo Platform-powered #AutonomousVehicles hitting the streets for a test drive! Great memories of a #mobility milestone!

----------


## Airicist

Baidu Apollo Project - self-driving cars tested on public roads

Published on May 29, 2018




> Baidu started testing its self-driving vehicles on the public roads of Xiongan New Area, Hebei Province, north China. Baidu’s Apollo Project aims to develop an open software platform for autonomous driving. The test is part of the company’s cooperation with the local authorities to build the new Xiongan area as a low-carbon, intelligent, livable area. Shang Guobin, director of the self-driving project, said: “A car must have accurate perception of its surrounding when it runs. The sensing system on the vehicles include the rotating lidar, with 64 beams, cameras, as well as radar in the front and at the rear of the vehicles” The test will last about two months and, later this year, is expected for the vehicles to be used for local residents commuting.

----------


## Airicist

Apollo autonomous driving solution for all logistics scenarios

Jun 11, 2020




> Baidu's Apollo provides solid and advanced autonomous driving solutions to support commercialization of smart logistics in various applications.

----------


## Airicist

Article "China's Baidu to create an intelligent EV company with automaker Geely"

January 11, 2021

Zhejiang Geely Holding Group Co., Ltd.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Chinese tech giant Baidu begins publicly testing Apollo Go robotaxis in Shanghai"

by Rebecca Bellan
September 14, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Baidu’s robotaxi service aims to be in 100 cities by 2030"

by Rita Liao
November 18, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Baidu unveils latest autonomous electric vehicle: Apollo RT6"

by Zen Soo
July 21, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

"Baidu Granted China's First-Ever Permits for Commercial Fully Driverless Ride-Hailing Services"

August 8, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Baidu’s (BIDU) Apollo Go service strikes 1 million EV autonomous ride milestone in China"

by Peter Johnson
August 30, 2022

----------

